# Stadiums in Google Street View



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Let's start a topic to list all the stadiums visible on Google Street View.

Links are to the map. To see SV just drag the Pegman on the map.

When you find a new one, just write a post and then I'll add it in this post!

I'm starting from Western to Eastern Europe, then I'll look for stadiums all over the world. The first countries are Ireland, Portugal and Spain.

PS: Unless it's the only available name, please DO NOT use commercial names!

*ENGLAND:*
London (Chelsea), Stamford Bridge → http://goo.gl/maps/EnsyC
London, Wembley → http://goo.gl/maps/QpSev
London (Tottenham Hotspur), White Hart Lane → http://goo.gl/maps/MsvLa 
Manchester, City of Manchester → http://goo.gl/maps/YwSHJ
Newcastle, Saint James Park → http://goo.gl/maps/O6JYR

*FRANCE:*
Toulouse, Municipal → http://goo.gl/maps/YXaP9

*GERMANY:*
Berlin (Hertha), Olympiastadion → http://goo.gl/maps/K7nnU
Bielefeld (Arminia), Alm → http://goo.gl/maps/YEXZr
Bochum, Ruhrstadion → http://goo.gl/maps/CSSh2
Cologne, Müngersdorferstadion → http://goo.gl/maps/QSBX8
Dortmund (Borussia), Westfalenstadion → http://goo.gl/maps/waQK8
Frankfurt (Eintracht), Waldstadion → http://goo.gl/maps/jEzMQ
Freiburg, Dreisamstadion → http://goo.gl/maps/GQNdS
Gelsenkirchen (Schalke 04), Arena AufSchalke → http://goo.gl/maps/sj3wr
Hamburg (Sankt Pauli), Millerntorstadion → http://goo.gl/maps/Meu6B
Hamburg, Volksparkstadion → http://goo.gl/maps/jeMMX
Hannover (96), Niedersachsenstadion → http://goo.gl/maps/JrdnZ
Kaiserslautern, Fritz Walter → http://goo.gl/maps/yPqyZ
Leverkusen (Bayer), BayArena → http://goo.gl/maps/jdV4S
Munich (Bayern and 1860), Allianz Arena → http://goo.gl/maps/wu7gJ
Wolfsburg, Volkswagen Arena → http://goo.gl/maps/bcNLo

*IRELAND:*
Dublin, Croke Park → http://goo.gl/maps/7UnN5
Dublin, Lansdowne Road → http://goo.gl/maps/WdsPI

*ITALY:*
Genoa (Sampdoria and Genoa), Luigi Ferraris/Marassi → http://goo.gl/maps/61Upb
Monza, Brianteo → http://goo.gl/maps/fp0fz
Naples, San Paolo → http://goo.gl/maps/tZqA6
Rome (Lazio and Roma), Olimpico → http://goo.gl/maps/k9wp0
Turin (Juventus) → http://goo.gl/maps/l5CjA
Turin, Comunale Olimpico → http://goo.gl/maps/6b6zP

*NETHERLANDS:*
Eindhoven (PSV), Philips → http://goo.gl/maps/wqMcO
Enschede (Twente), De Grolsch Veste → http://goo.gl/maps/bVghI
Heerenveen, Abe Lenstra → http://goo.gl/maps/rsEYl

*PORTUGAL:*
Aveiro (Beira-Mar), Municipal → http://goo.gl/maps/g1JBb
Braga (Sporting Clube), Municipal → http://goo.gl/maps/pqvOJ
Coimbra (Academica), Cidade de Coimbra → http://goo.gl/maps/3WWx8
Leiria (União), Dr. Magalhães Pessoa → http://goo.gl/maps/y9BrL
Lisbon (Sporting Clube de Portugal), José Alvalade → http://goo.gl/maps/Kd1eT
Lisbon, Estadio Nacional → http://goo.gl/maps/gbacn
Porto, Dragão → http://goo.gl/maps/dyW77

*SPAIN:*
Alicante (Hercules), José Rico Perez → http://goo.gl/maps/pLS2T
Almeria, Juegos Mediterràneos → http://goo.gl/maps/35z8j
Barcelona, Camp Nou → http://goo.gl/maps/IFZqO
Barcelona, (Espanyol) Cornella El Prat → http://goo.gl/maps/nJuE0
Barcelona, Montjuic → http://goo.gl/maps/YyVym
Cadiz, Ramón de Carranza → http://goo.gl/maps/OheP3
Getafe, Coliseum Alfonso Pérez → http://goo.gl/maps/G80Qt
Madrid (Atletico), Vicente Calderon → http://goo.gl/maps/yD4gt
Madrid (Real), Santiago Bernabeu → http://goo.gl/maps/8Zl1S
Malaga, La Rosaleda → http://goo.gl/maps/tfT92
Mallorca (Real Club Deportivo), Son Moix → http://goo.gl/maps/L7Ycn
Sevilla (Real Betis), Benito Villamarìn → http://goo.gl/maps/OFxkB
Valencia, Mestalla → http://goo.gl/maps/LCn5J
Valladolid, José Zorrilla → http://goo.gl/maps/Cs5Cx
Vila-real (Villarreal), Madrigal → http://goo.gl/maps/C2vo9

*SWITZERLAND:*
Bern (Young Boys), Stade de Suisse Wankdorf → http://goo.gl/maps/Tmi08
Zurich (Grasshoppers and Zürich), Letzigrund → http://goo.gl/maps/8BDGK


----------

